# Choose Your Country



## Kakhukhunathi

Hello Everybody, 

I need know how to write of a correct way  ''Choose your country'' Into Hebrew .  Thanks everybody!

My Friend Says : למדינת ישראל
Google translate says : בחר את המדינה שלך


----------



## Drink

Kakhukhunathi said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I need know how to write of a correct way  ''Choose your country'' Into Hebrew .  Thanks everybody!
> 
> My Friend Says : למדינת ישראל
> Google translate says : בחר את המדינה שלך



What your friend says literally means "to the State of Israel", he/she probably didn't understand what you were asking.
Google's translation is grammatically correct, but we should wait for a native speaker to tell us whether it is the best way to say it.


----------



## Kakhukhunathi

Yes, Is what i saw when I put it on google translate. So make me doubt ...


One question, Is possible that when i copy and paste on photoshop , the phrase change ?

When i copied and paste the google translater phrase into photoshop , the phrase get like this :


----------



## Drink

Kakhukhunathi said:


> One question, Is possible that when i copy and paste on photoshop , the phrase change ?
> 
> When i copied and paste the google translater phrase into photoshop , the phrase get like this :
> 
> View attachment 13806



Some programs don't know how to handle right-to-left text properly. As you can see, the letters are backwards. I recommend using another program to generate the text (like Microsoft Word) and taking a screenshot, and then pasting the screenshot it into photoshop. Another solution would be to just retype the sentence backwards like this: ךלש הנידמה תא רחב


----------



## Kakhukhunathi

Hello Friend, 
Ok, Yes I realize is backward after I post it here, Haha, I never have write hebrew before so I didnt realize...

I will do that about make a screenshot..

So, going to wait if some native confirm the word is ok...

Thank you for ur time friend, if one you make some question , I will try to be there.


----------



## bazq

What's the context and purpose? (is it intended for native Hebrew speakers?)
בחר את המדינה שלך ("choose your country") is fine, but if it's one of those fill-in boxes on websites where you need to choose your country of origin, the phrasing is usually "בחר מדינה" (literally "choose country").

Anyway, these 3 options:
"בחר את המדינה שלך"
"בחר מדינתך"
"בחר מדינה"

are all fine, even for the purpose I mentioned above.


----------



## Drink

bazq said:


> "בחר מדינתך"



Wouldn't it be "בחר *את* מדינתך"?


----------



## Kakhukhunathi

Hello, Thank you so much, Yes it for Native hebrew speakers, And it is for a website of a customers , where it says ''Choose your country '' In different languages and then shows all the flags... And one of the countries is Israel.
Ok , so for what i understood the best option i can take is ''בחר מדינה''


----------



## bazq

Kakhukhunathi said:


> Hello, Thank you so much, Yes it for Native hebrew speakers, And it is for a website of a customers , where it says ''Choose your country '' In different languages and then shows all the flags... And one of the countries is Israel.
> Ok , so for what i understood the best option i can take is ''בחר מדינה''



If it says on the English one, and on all the other countries "choose your country", then "בחר את המדינה שלך" is fine.
If it says "choose country" (isn't this usually the phrasing on websites?) then "בחר מדינה" is the equivalent.


----------



## arielipi

I would ever go with בחר מדינה because its less formal, and we hebrew like it less formal; it also sounds less weird.


----------

